
RethinkDB Founder Looking for Technical Cofounder (2009) - trevmckendrick
http://www.defmacro.org/ramblings/rethinkdb-tech-founder.html
======
jondubois
That's a long time ago. I've been working on my own open source project for 2
and a half years. It's good too know that these kinds of projects take a while
to gain traction.

I first heard about RethinkDB in 2015. I gave it a really thorough tryout and
I liked it.

It's the first database that makes NoSQL worthwhile for me - I love how easy
it is to configure and scale. Also the query language is really clean and
simple - You can learn it as you go along (unlike SQL, you don't have to know
it all up-front in order to use it efficiently).

------
ddw
I'm genuinely confused: how can you develop a new database without a technical
co-founder? I mean they clearly pulled it off but how did they even start?

~~~
vvpan
I believe Slava was looking for an extra technical cofounder. He is extremely
technical himself. Eventually it was him and two other people - Mike, who is
sort of semi-technical (he doesn't write the DB afaik, but works on many other
things) and Lief, who is a very technical guy, but moved on fairly early.

Source: I slept on the floor of their home/office for a few nights in '09.

------
theunixbeard
So did they pick anyone? This article from almost 1 year later only lists two
founders (both from Stony Brook) so it seems like they didn't...
[http://primary.slate.com/articles/business/small_business/20...](http://primary.slate.com/articles/business/small_business/2010/08/but_he_looked_good_on_paper.html)

------
ClayFerguson
Interesting way to find talent. To answer their interview test, the answer is:
"It depends on that the key size is on each 'page' of the bayer tree".

------
nanoojaboo
the founder was on the Changelog recently. Very interesting to listen to.

